# Sibelius



## DouglasGibsonComposer (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought I would ask a very general and broad question. I am currently working on some Sibelius tutorial videos, and wanted to ask the community if there are any specific topics or areas of requests. My first series is going to focus on increasing workflow, and time saving devices without sacrificing quality in the notation of scores. The idea is that more time spent editing your score and parts and the less time clicking the mouse the better. 

Having said that, is there anything that really frustrates you about Sibelius, or midi transcriptions etc. that you would like resolved?

Many thanks for your input

Doug


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes. Writing for piano with complex inner voices is so frustrating compared with pencil and paper (Brahms Intermezzo 2 is a good example used by Leonard) . You "could" write on four different staves, but you lose the visual elegance and speed you get sketching by hand. Yet, the benefits of Sibelius are so tempting...I'm very torn.

Any tips for sketching with piano would be most appreciated.

Where can these tutorials be seen when you're done?

Greg


----------



## DouglasGibsonComposer (Feb 14, 2011)

Greg:

Thank you very much for your thoughtful reply, and a great example to use.
The piano, and it's notation is something I want to do a very in-depth tutorial on.

Really appreciate the feedback, and I will be sure and post on the forum where this could be seen when ready. 

Please let me know if you can thank of anything else

Many thanks !

Doug


----------

